# Kountrylite



## Lez17 (Oct 26, 2011)

We sold our house in Aug 2010 after deciding,with the kids flown from the nest, that we would like to have a go at fulltiming. We visited the NEC earlier that year and came across Caulder outfits. We ended up however with a lovely Compass Rallye caravan and it seemed to do the job for us.Holidaying in Cornwall in Sept of this year,we spotted a complete 5th wheeler outfit for sale in a Nissan garage on our way home,finding it irresistable to by pass....we stopped and gave it a once over....back "home" in Hants,we couldn't forget it,so we called the garage and made the deal and collected it. We are over the moon with the additional space we have( and wonder how we managed in the caravan.It has 1 slide which give so much more room................however...........both being Taureans ( thats our reasoning anyhow), we always looking for bigger/better, so we are now ordering a 3 slide Kountrylite and will px this unit...............we expcet delivery mid/end March......soooo excited......watch this space :wink:


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome Lez17, if you are looking for full-time responce a good site is www.motorhome365.
Good luck with your full-time adventure.
Mike


----------

